# Cool TV shows (MBTI)



## lync_123 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have been watching quite a bit of cool TV shows recently on x-box's free instant streaming netflix APP. Check it out dudes/dudets, let me know what you think!


*IT crowd*


Roy: INTP

WHY: Roy is lazy, apathetic and competent with computers. He seems to have no desire to meet with other people, and has a fanboy type fascination with things of interest to him. 

RUNNER UP TYPES: ENTP, ENFP



Moss: INTP

WHY: Moss is very socially awkward and seems to live in his own fantastical world. He is inventive and eccentric, however somewhat air-headedish regarding anything he does not understand. He seems unable to cope with real world situations and he lives with his mother. 

RUNNER UP TYPES: INFP, INTJ



Jen: ESFJ

WHY: I would say ESTJ, however she seems to have an overwriting & obvious soft spot for people in general. She is organizational minded and very sociable. 

RUNNER UP TYPEs: ENFP



Douglas Reynholm: ESFP (negative) in the job position of an ENTJ/ESTJ

WHY: He is completely ignorant, loves sex and seems to have no regard for anything but him self. He is self centered & careless, wildly & spontaneously eccentric and hedonistic & crude. He has off the wall ideas that are grounded in reality.

RUNNER UP: nothing



Denholm Reynholm: ENTJ

WHY: Strict, odd and business driven. Open minded to the fullest degree, however extremely assertive and harsh. He seems to have inventive ideas.

RUNNER UP: ESTJ



Richmond: INTP (negative)

WHY: He is a once successful businessman who has decided to listen to cradle of filth and become goth. He has a melancholy demeanor and miserly appearance to the outside world. He is friendly and goofy in his own strange way.

RUNNER UP TYPES: INFP, INTJ





*Black Books*


Bernard Black: INTP (negative)

WHY: He is miserly & rude and doesn't seem to like people. He chain smokes and binge drinks all day, which seems to be his one and only desire. His only friend is fran, an unhinged & panic ridden women, who is constantly looking for a new job.

RUNNER UP TYPES: INFP


Manny: ENFP

WHY: He is amiable, enthusiastic and friendly. He is a once accountant who decided to quit his job after reading a book on being calm. He seems to be somewhat spontaneous in his everyday life.

RUNNER UP TYPES: INFP, ISFP


Fran: ISFJ (negative)

WHY: She is unsure, practical and work heavy. She seems to want little contact with others, and is rather unenthusiastic about life in general. She has a work-hard/get nothing in return attitude and seems to be unable to speak for herself in a positive manner. Non-spontaneous outlook to life.

RUNNER UP TYPES: ESFJ



Okidoki, good first run, haha. I might not be 100% correct on all of these, but thats what I think. Regardless, It's all in good fun... Sweet, Let me know what you think people!


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

I think a great show for looking at MBTI types is Rome!  You got all of the types and some are more or less "healthy" than others. :crazy: Also, nearly every type has a main character.

ENFJ: 
Glabius (Husband of Octavia)
Levi (Brother of Timon)

ENFP: 
Cleopatra

ENTJ: 
Julius Caesar
Herod (Jewish King)

ENTP: 
Cicero (Senator)
Timon (Hired Thug)
Maecenas (Friend of Octavian)

ESFJ: 
Atia (Niece of Julius Caesar/Mother of Octavian & Octavia/Lover of Marc Antony)

ESFP: 
Jocasta (Friend of Octavia)
Titus Pullo (Roman Soldier)

ESTJ: 
Mascius (Roman soldier/Friend of Vorenus & Pullo)
Niobe (Wife of Lucius Vorenus)/Calpurnia (Wife of Caesar)

ESTP: 
Marc Antony (General/Friend of Caesar)
Quintus Pompey (Son of Pompey Magnus)
Gaia (Brothel Supervisor)

INFJ: 
Brutus (most famous assassin of Caesar)

INFP: 
Octavia (Sister of Octavian/Daughter of Atia/Great Niece of Julius Caesar)
Vorena the Elder (Daughter of Lucius Vorenus)

INTJ: 
Octavian (Augustus Caesar/Son of Atia/Great Nephew of Julius Caesar)
Cassius (assassin of Caesar)
Livia (Wife of Octavian)

INTP: 
Marcus Agrippa (General/Friend of Octavian)
Posca (Slave, Adviser & Friend of Julius Caesar)

ISFJ: 
Lepidus (General)
Servilla (Mother of Brutus/Lover of Caesar)

ISFP: 
Eirene (Slave of Pullo)

ISTJ: 
Lucius Vorenus (Centurion)
Pompey Magnus (Roman Consul/Enemy of Caesar)

ISTP: 
Cato (Roman Senator)
Erastes Fulmen (Gang Leader)


----------



## lync_123 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sweet dude! Thanks for the feedback. I'll have to check out that show rome. I have to admit I'm not a huge fan of dramatic driven TV shows, minus AMC's the walking dead (best show ever)... but you never know until you watch. What are some other sweet TV shows that you recommend niccolo-machiavelli?

PS: Nice MBTI typing for those classical characters.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

lync_123 said:


> Sweet dude! Thanks for the feedback. I'll have to check out that show rome. I have to admit I'm not a huge fan of dramatic driven TV shows, minus AMC's the walking dead (best show ever)... but you never know until you watch. What are some other sweet TV shows that you recommend niccolo-machiavelli?
> 
> PS: Nice MBTI typing for those classical character.


:shocked: Well thank you, sir! :wink:

I'm also a Walking Dead fan (sorta, it is either hit or miss for me, but I continue to watch). But I've never known ANYBODY who watched Rome and didn't like it. It is amazing. Some people like it for different reasons. It has a lot of drama, fascinating characters, amazing dialogue, phenomenal acting, a SMIDGE of violence, lots of sex, etc. 

In a nutshell, it is mainly about two Roman soldiers "Forrest Gumping" it through one of the most important parts of Roman History, the end of the republic to the beginning of the empire. But it focuses on a lot of different characters. It also shows the difference between the lower-classes and the upper-classes of Roman society. It isn't the most historically accurate show, it goes more for authenticity than accuracy, but I actually didn't mind. It tries to set itself apart from other things, like Shakespeare's The Tragedy of Julius Caesar. I really can't say enough good things about the show. :blushed:

As far as other shows, I'm probably not the best judge because I don't watch a lot of TV.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Rome is great, highly recommended....except for the parts about Lucius Vorenus & Titus Pullo which bore me to death....I always skip those parts in favor of the epic battles and political maneuvers....


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> Rome is great, highly recommended....except for the parts about Lucius Vorenus & Titus Pullo which bore me to death....I always skip those parts in favor of the epic battles and political maneuvers....


While the battles are rare, and I love the political maneuvers also, how can you NOT like Pullo & Vorenus? :shocked: Those two are fucking hilarious together! A cheerful ESFP soldier and a stoic ISTJ Centurion! Nearly every minute with those two is pure gold! I particularly love this exchange when Pullo is teaching Vorenus how to make his wife like him...

Pullo: "And when you couple with her, there is this little button just above her cunny. Attend to it, and she will open up like a flower! :happy:"
Vorenus: ":shocked: How do you know this of her?!?! :angry:"
Pullo: ":shocked: ALL women have them! Ask anybody! :mellow:"

Or this one...

Vorenus: "Pullo, when was the last time you had a woman that wasn't crying or expecting payment? :dry:"


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> While the battles are rare, and I love the political maneuvers also, how can you NOT like Pullo & Vorenus? :shocked: Those two are fucking hilarious together! A cheerful ESFP soldier and a stoic ISTJ Centurion! Nearly every minute with those two is pure gold! I particularly love this exchange when Pullo is teaching Vorenus how to make his wife like him...
> 
> Pullo: "And when you couple with her, there is this little button just above her cunny. Attend to it, and she will open up like a flower! :happy:"
> Vorenus: ":shocked: How do you know this of her?!?! :angry:"
> ...


I don't know...I find their dialogues to be rather mundane and largely irrelevant....and Vorenus is kind of annoying as well


----------



## dancowen (Aug 3, 2016)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> I think a great show for looking at MBTI types is Rome!  You got all of the types and some are more or less "healthy" than others. :crazy: Also, nearly every type has a main character.
> 
> ENFJ:
> Glabius (Husband of Octavia)
> ...




These are really spot on, I don't disagree with many at all.


----------

